# Thoughts on the Kaplan NREMT study guide



## odellt117 (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently failed my NREMT (sad day), so I was thinking about getting a NREMT study guide. The ones that caught my eye were kaplan's EMT-basic exam 4th edition and barron's EMT exam second edition.  Has any one used these or has thoughts on the matter?


----------



## redfrogs7707 (Jul 19, 2011)

I used Mosby's EMT study guide and the EMT Basic Review Manual for National Certification.  Mosby's by far was the best help.


----------



## Woogie11 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very new here but, I just took and passed the NREMT at question 72.  I used JB learning and it was perfect.  It provides a rational for every correct/incorrect answer. The exams are also customizable, you can choose the number of questions from all of the categories you wish to test on. The questions on the NREMT were just about identical to the ones from JB learning, I highly recommend it.


----------



## odellt117 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you.  I will look into that.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think any particular book is going to allow you to absolutely rock the exam, but you should select exam aids based on your learning style. There is no single text with all the answers to NR questions, but it is based on several larger textbooks and questions are written by a host of industry professionals. 

Ultimately, you should select a book that matches how you want to review-- is it best for you to take additional practice tests and review the answers? Review sections you functioned poorly on from you original textbook?


----------



## G00CH 53 (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought Kaplans was garbage. I used (for basic) Success! For the EMT. It was great. 

Through medic school I used Barrons and JB learning. Great study tools for that area, not sure about basic. 

Good luck!


----------



## bstone (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it would be helpful to have practice exams and questions in the same format as the NREMT exam, if nothing else to get used to the style.


----------



## Dr.NREMT-B (Jul 29, 2011)

We used a Brady book series in class, so I ended up using Brady's Across the Boards and didn't have any problems.  I liked that there were a ton of questions that were harder than on the test.  But, that was years ago.  I would still recommend that you look at a book that has many questions to get you in the flow.


----------



## Ranum4 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts here. I am very happy to find this post. Well dear, I also would be starting the test preparations for my LSAT but I think that online LSAT Prep course would be beneficial for me because I want to get access to the courses anytime when I am free from my online job.


----------

